# Roleplay



## Devo Waterfowl (Feb 15, 2019)

I'm looking to role-play as I do fantasy, Romance, mature content, action, comedy, sci-fi, gore, dark humor comedy, 18+ and even spice of life.

When it comes to (MxM) I will fantasy, action, comedy, sci-fi, gore, dark humor comedy, and even spice of life but won't do Romantic as I am straight and would you like to stay that way. No Yaoi or BL.

When it comes to (MxG) I make it a rule that I role play with females that are actually women and not just men pretending to be women. So I will go play with females and will will play with everything including Romance 18+. (But Long term romantic is only for someone I'm dating.)

If any of you are interested and don't be afraid to ask as I just wanted to make that clear that I'm interested in role-playing but I'm not going to change my mind even if you ask politely and if you lie just to roleplay with me then I will block you as this is my honest opinion.


----------



## Universe (Feb 16, 2019)

I’m interested


----------



## Devo Waterfowl (Feb 16, 2019)

The Universe said:


> I’m interested


Nice to see you again old friend.


----------



## Universe (Feb 16, 2019)

Same here


----------



## Universe (Feb 16, 2019)

How do you know me?


----------



## Devo Waterfowl (Feb 16, 2019)

The Universe said:


> Same here


If he wants to role-play with me then I hope that you will be able to collab with me at the same time because I'm writing a story based off of some of the role plays that I am doing.


----------



## Universe (Feb 16, 2019)

Ok


----------



## Universe (Feb 16, 2019)

Would love to


----------



## Devo Waterfowl (Feb 16, 2019)

The Universe said:


> Would love to


Well you know me from one of my FA that was Dai The Wolf. Me and you role played and I didn't really like the role play mean we were doing because my character was one way and your character was more in the idea of a animated character. So I ended up putting our role play into a story and now I redid it and rewrote it into the main story that I'm doing right now and you can look at chapters Duck in space and No Space in a Cage to see where I put your character. Don't worry I did not kill off your character as that would be disrespectful.


----------



## Universe (Feb 16, 2019)

Oh right I forgot about that.


----------



## Universe (Feb 16, 2019)

Good to see you again


----------



## Universe (Feb 16, 2019)

Which role play was that I’ve  done so many role plays that I lost track


----------



## Devo Waterfowl (Feb 16, 2019)

It was the one where you did the Kamehameha and I literally broke the fourth wall to say cut cut cut


----------



## Universe (Feb 16, 2019)

Oh my gosh I so remember that one


----------



## Devo Waterfowl (Feb 16, 2019)

as I ended up writing it in my book and the good news is people really like the story itself so I ended up bringing your character along the ride and I'm probably going to get a comic book version of this story.


----------



## Universe (Feb 16, 2019)

Cool


----------



## Devo Waterfowl (Feb 16, 2019)

The Universe said:


> Cool


Here you go 
www.furaffinity.net: Devo The Duck: Chapter 12.4 by DevoTheDuck
www.furaffinity.net: Devo The Duck 12.5 by DevoTheDuck


----------



## Universe (Feb 17, 2019)

I can’t access it


----------



## Devo Waterfowl (Feb 17, 2019)

Weird... It's M rated


----------



## Universe (Feb 17, 2019)

I can’t access the website could you email it to me my email is original.captain.universe@gmail.com


----------



## Devo Waterfowl (Feb 17, 2019)

The Universe said:


> I can’t access the website could you email it to me my email is original.captain.universe@gmail.com


Sent


----------



## Universe (Feb 17, 2019)

Really WHY DID YOU DO THAT TO ME


----------



## Devo Waterfowl (Feb 17, 2019)

Whoa whoa calm down a little trust me you get paid back in the latest chapter as I kind of pulled a Deadpool and cable moment with the character development. besides your character is extremely overpowered.


----------



## Universe (Feb 17, 2019)

Ok


----------

